# bakhuis mountain



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

who on here is breeding bakhuis mountain??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

quite a few us are, what can we help you with?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I am as well, here are a couple pics I took yesterday:


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

well i am hoping to pick up an adult this weekend at a show.. any sex. and i would need help with another to make a pair. do you know of anyone with adults??


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

You can post in the wanted section for an adult.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott Menigoz has some adults i believe, his handle is Smenigoz


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

okay thanks fior your help! and thanks for the pics!! if anyone elts has any id love to see them


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

great pics!!  does that happen to be your breeding pair? if so who did you buy them from?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Holy Cow Julio, did the female eat the male or something? LOL, she is huge!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i got a 1.1 from Joe nickerson, but they were raised together so i did not get any breeding so i introduced another male from Scott Menigoz and they started breeding 2 days later.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

chesney said:


> Holy Cow Julio, did the female eat the male or something? LOL, she is huge!


LOL, she's always been that big, she just laid a nice 10 egg clutch today too.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang Julio, that's a big gal! How often is she laying and are they all that big? Mine started out smaller but ended with usually 8 and a clutch of 9 was the largest I had make it.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

10 eggs and still that fat !! wow just curious.. how much did you buy the 1.1 for ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Josh,
love that first pic! 
she lays about every 7 to 10 days and they are pretty much about 10-12 eggs in a clutch, the biggest one she layed was 16, that was her first clutch, but they were infertile.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Julio said:


> LOL, she's always been that big,


Hurt the poor girl's feelings...she's just big boned!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

haha she loves it! i been trying to cut her food back a little so she doesn't pop.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah Scott and we all know what big boned means....FAT! LOL


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

hey Josh, you think you could post a full tank shot of that bakhuis tank?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've actually got them in a couple 12x12x12 Exos, I will try to get some pics up tomorrow.


Edit: Long day, I think you probably meant the pair, I will hunt one down.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous Tincs. Are they larger like Citronellas or on the smaller size of the species?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are a smaller species. more like oyapoks


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Julio said:


> they are a smaller species. more like oyapoks


Nice, are they just as bold as well? I think I'm going to add them to my future frog list.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes they're very bold.
Definitely one of my favorite tinc morphs!
Andy


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

so are they considered dwarf tincs?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## Boyd75 (Dec 26, 2012)

you mentioned the frogs being raised together inherited their breeding. Is this common?


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool animals, I have 2 coming next week myself.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Is Bakhuis Mountain the same morph as Bakhuis?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------

